# newbie question freud 58-112 slot cutter



## larry0846 (Feb 20, 2013)

many thanks for your help -- thought i'd try using a slot cutter to do tongue/groove -- long story short -- i ordered a freud 63-162 1/4-Inch Slot Cutter Set 9/16-Inch Depth -- but ended up with a freud 58-112 slot cutter and a freud 60-120 arbor -- getting the 58-112 off the pedestal in the box was hard enough but putting the 58-112 on the arbor is apparently beyond my skill set -- 

i'm looking at the diagram -- arbor shaft that router collet tightens down on, shim, slot cutter, shim, bearing, shim(s), nut --

but the slot cutter will not slide down the shaft of the arbor any farther than just past the threaded area --

do you crank on the nut to drive/force the slot cutter to seat on the top set of shims ?

what are the shims for in the first place -- i thought one would change the position of the slot cutter by adjusting the router in the table -- up or down -- 

sorry to be so dense -- thanks for your patience


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

larry0846 said:


> many thanks for your help -- thought i'd try using a slot cutter to do tongue/groove -- long story short -- i ordered a freud 63-162 1/4-Inch Slot Cutter Set 9/16-Inch Depth -- but ended up with a freud 58-112 slot cutter and a freud 60-120 arbor -- getting the 58-112 off the pedestal in the box was hard enough but putting the 58-112 on the arbor is apparently beyond my skill set --
> 
> i'm looking at the diagram -- arbor shaft that router collet tightens down on, shim, slot cutter, shim, bearing, shim(s), nut --
> 
> ...


Hi Larry - I see no one has come back yet so I'll take a stab at it. 
I haven't had the issue but the cutters do have a tight, slip fit on the arbor. Make sure both the cutter and arbor are clean and free of burrs. I think Bosch bought out the cutting tool division of Freud a couple of years back but I have still had good luck with their customer service, you may give them a call. That 4-wing cutter sounds sweet.
http://www.freudtools.com/index.php/contact

:smile:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a Freud arbor and cutters. The cutters need to slide to the smooth shaft on the arbor. I may have the same arbor as you, it's kind of hard to tell. You said you had a 63-162 set, which according to catalog is a 1/2" shank set, but the arbor number you mentioned (60-120) is listed in the same catalog as a 1/4" shank. Regardless, I have the 60-102 arbor (1/2" shank), and several of the cutters. They all slide smoothly to the smooth part of the arbor. I usually put the cutter on first, then a washer, then the bearing (some of them do have an up/down you have to pay attention too). After the bearing, whatever number of washer needed the fill up the shank just so you can get the nut on slightly past the threads once tightened. I agree with John that you should call Bosch...my guess is you have a defective cutter or arbor.


----------



## larry0846 (Feb 20, 2013)

john hit the nail on the head -- i few swipes with a rat tailed file around the inside of the slot cutter did the trick -- 

many thanks --


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad you got it worked out....be sure to put the cutter on in the right direction. Doesn't work very well backwards....don't ask how I know :laughing:.


----------



## larry0846 (Feb 20, 2013)

that would be with the open face of the cutter spinning in the same direction as the router -- 10-4 ??


----------

